# pop up campers



## fanbuffett (Feb 11, 2005)

can anybody tell me about a forum that has pop-up camper related issues.and can you tell me where a good place to buy one at. i heard someone takling about buying one factory direct and saving alot of money. would like to hove info on that to thanks alot shane


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2005)

pop up campers

I don't know of any manufacturer that will sell direct from the factory to the end user. They always sell through a dealer as to do otherwise would undercut the dealers and they would soon not have any. We had a Starcraft pop-up back in the 70's that we loved but that has been a long time ago. As for pop-up forums, there is only one that I know of. It is http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/25.cfm

Welcome to RVUSA!


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 12, 2005)

pop up campers

Fanbuffett,
Welcome to the forum.  We started years ago in a tent and loved it while the kids were young.  We then stepped up to a Rockwood popup camper and loved it too.  It had the slide out bunks, three burner gas grill, "ICE" box, water/sink and storage under the couches.  It was not even like having to tow anything, but it was great.  The only thing that would have been nicer was if it had a propane heater/furnace and hot water tank.  We carried a small 750/1500 watt Sears heater and still use it in our Class A now (can't believe it still works after 22+ years, but it does).  In todays markets, they have just about anything you want in a pop up camper.  I don't think you can buy direct.  As for a popup forum.....your on it.  A lot of the folks on this forum have been there done that.....so ask away and you will get some really great info that will help you move into the wonderful world of camping.  If you have children, they will love a pop up (depending on age) I bet.  Enjoy....      :laugh:


----------



## Krazeehorse (Feb 12, 2005)

pop up campers

We had an AMF Skamper with the blue polytarp canvas.  It was bad so we found a place that made replacement canvas already cut to fit.  Man that was a job but we had a great pop up when we were done.  You'll have a blast.  Save a margarita for a fellow parrothead.
Krazee


----------



## ttecs (Feb 15, 2005)

pop up campers

We just purchased a 2005 Fleetwood Bayside from a RV show, and we got alot of options included that are not normally standard.    From my experience, if there is a RV show in your area, attend one.
We received the following at no cost by purchasing from the show (I work at a bank and I audit RV loans, so I see invoices on all types of RV's, so I know what prices should be)
Here's what we got at no extra charge:
Add a room (screened in patio)
furnace
toilet
3 hanging fan/lights
outdoor gas grills 1 that attaches to the side of the unit, and one that is a regular sized gas grill.
Free camping at 5 area campgrounds (2 free nights at each)

I hope this helps you out a bit

Candie


----------



## jkill2001 (Feb 16, 2005)

pop up campers

hey i see ur from georgia i don't know how far ur from montgomery,alabama but there is a rv show there this weekend and the rv lot i work at will have all our pop ups there 3 trailmanor's and 2 fleetwood popups.  just thought i'd mention it


----------



## hertig (Feb 16, 2005)

pop up campers

I'm kind of partial to the Alpine 'A Frame' trailers.  Folded, they look like a pop up, erected they look like an Alpine chalet, and they go from one to the other in a few seconds with practice.  Best part?  NO CANVAS!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 16, 2005)

pop up campers

Hi Shane,
We had a Starcraft popup and it gave us some great family time but, like Kirk that was a long time ago. RV shows would be the best place to start or there are some great buys from individuals that are looking to up grade to something else.  Pick one that suits your needs and go for it. :approve:


----------

